

Tell HN: I have 13 Wave invites for the asking - cpr

I'll happily send out all 13 to fellow HN'ers, since I've already invited my original core.<p>Oh, my email is cpr@emsoftware.com .<p>Anyone else have some to share in this thread, so we can make sure everyone's covered who might want one? Or does everyone already have an invite? ;-)
======
bugs
I am more curious as to whether Wave provides any functionality if you do not
know other people using Wave.

Like say you get a Wave account is there any way to meet with other people à
la channels (IRC) chat rooms (AOL)

~~~
cpr
Just enter "with:public" in your inbox's search area and you'll see thousands
of public waves. Wave is already itself a "chat room" (and much more ;-).

------
pwmanagerdied
19 to share here, if there's demand.

